
Why does not worth to lost time with budget hosting or my terrible experience. - lopesandre
This is a personal experience that I had just now.<p>I've been doing Django websites for quite a while now and always hosting it on Linode or RackSpace. But I'm from Portugal and as you
know there is economic turmoil here, the economy is degrading and the result is lack of money for quality services. Like a good old 
Portuguese I've search the web for cheaper alternatives, the crisis mandate that we find same services for less money and I found the 
holly grail of cheap web-hosting, http://www.lowendbox.com<p>The prices of the the VPS are amazing, $2, $4, $6 month for machines with 256MB-1CPU, 512MB-2CPU, 1024MB-3CPU, respectively. But the
saying is equal everywhere, there are not free lunches. The reality of this cheap hosting for my experience is up-selling the machines, 
my specific experience with a very very cheap VPS company called BlueVM, (http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/bluevm-2month-256mb-openvz-vps-in-san-jose-texas-chicago-kansas-buffalo-and-atlanta/) goes like this...<p>Django webapp + ElasticSearch + Celery<p>- First problem, account suspended after I imported the database, CPU abuse.
This django webapp have the geonames(http://www.geonames.org/) locations table for user registry. And this is a lot 3gb of data(300mb dump compressed),
the total of my database. The result of deploy a database like this was to get the account suspended because CPU abuse. After an
explanation I told the hosting company that I will do that in a time-frame that there is not much traffic on the server, and the
hosting company agreed that it was a good time frame while US is a sleep. So I intended to do that in the next database deployment...<p>- Second problem, account suspended out of nothing, CPU abuse.
The web app has been deployed 2 weeks ago, and my due to my lack of time to do small bug corrections the app stayed online without
being open to the public, ... permanent suspend!<p>To large for hacker news, continue reading here, http://dpaste.com/1066429/
======
lifeguard
The old saying is: "Cheap, fast, reliable; choose two."

Even if you find a cheaper host that can handle your server load, that host
will eventually fill their rack or loose their only sysadmin to Facebook and
the quality of service will drop severely.

Some dot coms are only dreams and never use major system resources -- cheap
ISPs are for those guys. Web applications that generate revenue are hosted at
quality ISPs and their business model is adjusted to reflect this cost.

